# Back by Popular Demand! Win an Abiie BabyDeck Stroller!-CLOSED Congrats to Gradstudent13!



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Congratulations Gradstudent13, post #4!!! You have won.*

MDC used Random.org's List Randomizer. There was only one entry per member. 93 Entries were considered. All entries submitted before 8/26 at 6pm, PST were considered. Thank you to everyone for playing and for your support. As always, feel free to contact me with any questions! Thanks, Chris


List Randomizer          There were 93 items in your list. Here they are in random order:       gradstudent13     Vrclay     mksmith     Laynebaird     Alaina Boroff     MOMMYSINCE2008     Kwlstw     deidredavis     Marni Karaffa     KnKsmomma     
 

*The Abiie BabyDeck G2G Stroller is back by popular demand!*



Abiie and MDC saw such a great response to our last Abiie Contest, that we thought we would give you another chance at a *free* Abiie BabyDeck Stroller (That's a $199.99 value)!!!

*Here are some of our favoriate stroller features: *


Push handle is adjustable- so it is easy to push whether you are tall or short
Compatible with baby carrier 
Lays down flat- good for changing diapers or nap time
Smooth Ride- very comfy for your little one
Zipper by top handle- for quick storage
Storage beneath
Easy collapse
Great for parents on the go!









*Our last winner came back to MDC to share her thoughts on the Abiie BabyDeck Stroller she won. See what she has to say in her MDC Review. *

Do you want your own Abiie BabyDeck Stroller????

*Entry takes only a few seconds!*

*HOW TO ENTER:*

1.  "Like" Abiie on Facebook. 

2. Post a reply to MDC and tell us why you are excited to win an Abiie BabyDeck Stroller

That's it! You'll automatically be entered to win a Green Abiie Stroller, shown here.

Details:


Dates: This contest will last from 8/19 through 8/26, closed at 6pm, PST. 
How it works: MDC will use Random.org to determine the winner, randomly and fairly. 
Shipping: Abiie will handle the shipping. 
Eligibility: All US Residents. You must have a U.S. residence. Sorry, no P.O.Boxes. 
You must like Abiie on Facebook and Post to MDC. 
Chris Elias28 will announce the winner and send them a PM. 

The contest has officially started! Good luck MDC Parents~ Chris


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I would be so excited to with the Abiie BabyDeck Stroller! We are a one car family (and I hardly ever have the car) and I am a stay at home mom to a 22 month old. We walk EVERYWHERE and a lot of times it's hard to change her diaper b/c there is just nowhere to do it! (we live in a pretty rural area) Anyways we walk a few miles to get to town and this stroller would be great for it!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

This would be a welcome tool as we prepare for baby number 8! Plus it is eye candy, love the color!


----------



## GradStudent13 (Aug 10, 2011)

My husband and I are planning for baby #1! As a graduate student, money is pretty tight. We would LOVE to win a such a gorgeous stroller!


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

One-car family here too - looks like a good way to get around town to me. Liked on Facebook, sign me up!


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG, I would LOVE love love to have this stroller. Lilah likes the stroller sometimes over the sling and this would be a wonderful addition!!


----------



## kittenbritches (Mar 9, 2008)

Winning this stroller would be *amazing* for my family! Money is extraordinarily tight and I gave my old stroller away to my little brother when he had his baby. There is a walking trail near my house and it would be excellent to have this stroller to push the new LO around in! 

ETA: "Liked" on FB.


----------



## vtechmom (Sep 16, 2010)

Abiie is Liked on Facebook, and as a family expecting a new little one in about a month it would be amazing to be able to have a stroller this nice!


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic giveaway  Living rurally, it can be very hard ti find a diaper changing spot, and the Abiie stroller would be perfect for our family! I like Abiie on Facebook


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

That looks fun! I really need a new stroller and my birthday is next week.









I liked Abiie on Facebook.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I 'liked' abiie on FB. Stroller would be great- cool weather is coming and we will be walking everywhere again.


----------



## montanamomof3 (Aug 21, 2011)

My husband and I just had baby #3 and we tend to walk a lot since we live close 2 our downtown. With having two older children, it is not always easy to run to the bathroom when needing to change a diaper. This would make life so much easier!


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Liked on FB...

We could totally use a new stroller for my YDD. The one we are using was her older sibs and it doesn't close correctly anymore! Very excited for the sweepstakes.


----------



## Katrinaquerida (Mar 24, 2008)

I liked Abiie on Facebook. I would love to win this stroller. The one I am using is from baby #1 and three kids later it is looking pretty rough! Thanks!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

We like abiie on facebook and we would like to win one too! I have never had regular stroller even though my dd is four and my son is one! I babywear and use a bike trailer but now that my daughter is old enough to walk most places having a stroller might be nice.


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Our baby is due in 2 weeks and we lost all of our baby items due to mold in our home. We would love to win the stroller, seeing as we are struggling with remediating the mold in our home and both having lost our jobs due to the market crisis. Money has been tight, and we are another one car family who walk alot, so we would really make use of this stroller. Thanks for the opportunity to enter!

I also liked Abiie on Facebook!


----------



## ekbreaux (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello! I think baby #3 would love something not worn out by his big brothers! I "liked" them on FB

emily


----------



## MOMMYSINCE2008 (Jul 24, 2011)

Passing down the same stroller i have had for three years would be horrible. TTC #3 and would love for it to get something new instead of worn out. Pluse Who doesnt love Abiie?


----------



## magicbelly (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you kidding? The changing area is awesome!


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a newly single and newly pregnant mama with a 2 1/2 year old. I can't as of yet imagine how I am going to do any of this on my own, but any extra tool in the toolbox helps. This stroller seems simply beautiful.


----------



## 4midablemama (Jul 29, 2010)

Would LOVE this for library trips with my son and to have for EVERYTHING with my next kidlet! The thought of not having to hunt for a place to change diapers is just....well, it's an awesome thought, and I really hope my name gets picked!


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

This stroller looks amazing! So much room, and I love that it folds up almost flat. I am learning quite quickly just how much space saving items are a must.

liked on FB


----------



## Jomammanp (Aug 23, 2011)

Would love to win the stroller! I think the diaper changing station is GENIUS!!!


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

Liked on FB. Would be great as baby #4 will be here soon!


----------



## holliebug (Jul 29, 2004)

What a great idea to have the changing area! I would love to win. We are always out walking, and I love the idea of having that changing area built right in! I liked on facebook


----------



## BOODEL (May 17, 2007)

I would love a new stroller.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

This looks awesome! I'm expecting baby #3 in Nov, and having experienced changing babies on disgusting bathroom floors when there hasn't been a changing area, this looks lovely! Ahhh and while walking on a nearby walking/bike trail too.


----------



## bandyr (Aug 11, 2007)

We just welcomed baby #3 and are hoping for #4









SAHM to three homebirth nurslings


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love the Abiie stroller because, when I'm out and about with my five kids, it's difficult having to find a spot to change the baby and bringing all the others with me.

Having a changing place in the stroller would be wonderful, since I wouldn't have to take them all with me to the bathroom every time we go places! It's got to be tough being a kid at the park and knowing you've got to go find a bathroom with Mom and Baby Sis, when you don't even have to go yourself and would rather just keep playing....

Liked on FB!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

I liked abiie on facebook. we'd love to win this because it seems like the most convenient stroller i've seen yet! fantastic, and thanks for the chance to win.,


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

I like Abiie on FB - would love to win because we gave away our single stroller to upgrade to a double. Now the oldest insists on walking and a single would be really useful!


----------



## erinmm (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a sick stroller!!! would love to win it since my current stroller just broke!! Color is great! LOVE IT!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Liked on FB. Would be great as baby #3 will be here soon, it would be nice to have a place to change baby instead of using a nasty changing table in a bathroom.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

That is a really nice stroller. My last stroller was bought at a second hand store and died a while ago. Really needing a new one for baby due in April.


----------



## ieatcheese (Aug 14, 2011)

I liked this on FaceBook.

I really like/want one of these strollers for a couple of reasons, the compatibilty with baby carriers, thelay down flat option, the smooth ride and all the storage


----------



## NinasMommy (Aug 9, 2011)

It would be super cool to be able to change baby's diaper while we are on the go, when there aren't changing tables around, because it does happen.

Then I could give our stroller to our neighbor who's about to have a baby!

Plus this Abiie BabyDeck is really pretty, and the shade comes down low, which is really needed where I live. And it has two windows! Sweet.


----------



## laynebaird (Aug 18, 2011)

We just welcomed baby number 4 and have no stroller. This one has some pretty cool features. Like the idea of the diaper change. And it looks cool too.


----------



## KnKsmomma (Jul 7, 2011)

Would love to win this for our little nephew who is 2 weeks old!!!!


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

It's so versatile, and I love that it folds up so compact!


----------



## Happyucmama (Jan 18, 2006)

I am a mama to 5 with no stroller but if I won this I'd give at away to a single friend of mine that just found out she is unexpectedly expecting


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

It's so versatile, and I love that it folds up so compact!


----------



## veronikarae (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm expecting our first baby in November and this stroller looks like it has some AWESOME features (hello changing table!)!!

"Liked" on facebook, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## horse (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to have my bebe ride in style!! My friend has one...and it is fantastic!:0)
Thanks!

Liked on FB!


----------



## Alaina Boroff (Aug 26, 2011)

A stroller that will last for more than 1 child! I have to walk my son to school and having another young child, it would be amazing to have a good stroller to make the walk so much more enjoyable! And the built in changing station! There are so many places I have been stuck that I have to improvise. It will be so much nicer than the floor!


----------



## sierazy1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to have a new stroller. Working on baby #4 and love the donvenience of changing station on the actual stroller!


----------



## johnsoncr711 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to win because we just found out that our car seat we bought is not compatible with our car!  We bought a stroller/car seat travel system so we now have to return it and pick a new one. Baby will be here within a month and it would be nice if I knew I had this stroller on the way, something to take off my mind!


----------



## cdcole (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to win an extra stroller for our other car. The changing table is an amazing idea! Those public changing tables are disgusting!


----------



## johnsoncr711 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to win because we just found out that our car seat we bought is not compatible with our car!  We bought a stroller/car seat travel system so we now have to return it and pick a new one. Baby will be here within a month and it would be nice if I knew I had this stroller on the way, something to take off my mind!


----------



## DonnaLouis (Apr 4, 2011)

I "liked" Abiie on Facebook. I would love to have this wonderful stroller for my future baby.


----------



## johnsoncr711 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to win because we just found out that our car seat we bought is not compatible with our car!  We bought a stroller/car seat travel system so we now have to return it and pick a new one. Baby will be here within a month and it would be nice if I knew I had this stroller on the way, something to take off my mind!


----------



## pinksapphire32 (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great design idea, I love it!! It is such a pain when your little one needs a diaper change, and you are either no where near a bathroom, or car, or safe place to change them at, and they end having to keep them in their soiled diaper. When my daughter was first born, my husband was in Iraq, and I can't tell you how many times it would have come in handy to have something like this when I was out by myself. My daughter is a year old now, but we very much still use diapers, and it is even harder to change her in public restrooms because she can roll off the changing table too fast!

*Also liked on facebook!* =)


----------



## mayapple (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh... I'm dazzled that it can be used as a changing table! That's awesome!


----------



## Jamlynnb (Aug 26, 2011)

My Son is 5 months old, He totally deserves to ride in Style! This stroller is like a Baby Rolls Royce!


----------



## tssk10 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to win an Abiie stroller. I have a grandson I would love to take out in it!!


----------



## mayapple (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh... I'm dazzled that it can be used as a changing table! That's awesome!


----------



## sindrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!

I am currently 8 months pregnant with my first baby. I would love to win this stroller because it would save me a LOT of money, especially when times are pretty tough for my family right now, and we have so many other things that we have to buy!

Thanks for this offer!


----------



## monkeysohana (Aug 26, 2011)

I "like" Abiie on Facebook!

And my favorite feature? I can't name just one! I think it's a tie between how small and flat it folds up (we have a small car and 2 little boys so very little space) and the adjustable handlebar - it's amazing how something as small as handlebar height can make a stroller a dream or a nightmare to use over time! My husband is taller than I and needs a higher handlebar than I so one of us is always uncomfortable; a stroller that adjusts would be a godsend for our family!


----------



## sindrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!

I am currently 8 months pregnant with my first baby. I would love to win this stroller because it would save me a LOT of money, especially when times are pretty tough for my family right now, and we have so many other things that we have to buy!

Thanks for this offer!


----------



## monkeysohana (Aug 26, 2011)

I "like" Abiie on Facebook!

And my favorite feature? I can't name just one! I think it's a tie between how small and flat it folds up (we have a small car and 2 little boys so very little space) and the adjustable handlebar - it's amazing how something as small as handlebar height can make a stroller a dream or a nightmare to use over time! My husband is taller than I and needs a higher handlebar than I so one of us is always uncomfortable; a stroller that adjusts would be a godsend for our family!


----------



## Jamlynnb (Aug 26, 2011)

My Son is 5 months old, He totally deserves to ride in Style! This stroller is like a Baby Rolls Royce!


----------



## dlutt10 (Feb 9, 2011)

We are expecting again and the one thing we definetly need that we don't have from our first is a decent stroller good for a newborn on up. This would be an amazing win for us


----------



## sindrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!

I am currently 8 months pregnant with my first baby. I would love to win this stroller because it would save me a LOT of money, especially when times are pretty tough for my family right now, and we have so many other things that we have to buy!

Thanks for this offer!


----------



## mayapple (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh... I'm dazzled that it can be used as a changing table! That's awesome!


----------



## Tipveg (Aug 26, 2011)

I would be excited to win because I have a 19 month old and 7 1/2 months pregnant. We will be needing another NICE stroller!!


----------



## Tita Hunt (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Abiie on FB under Tita Hunt!!! And I would love to win this beautiful stroller because we have 4 little ones and use strollers ALL the time! We also go through them quickly....This has so many great features, like being able to change diapers in it and the zip bag by the handle. Plus, this green color is my husbands favorite color....he would WANT to push this cool looking thing! Thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## mayapple (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh... I'm dazzled that it can be used as a changing table! That's awesome!


----------



## sindrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!

I am currently 8 months pregnant with my first baby. I would love to win this stroller because it would save me a LOT of money, especially when times are pretty tough for my family right now, and we have so many other things that we have to buy!

Thanks for this offer!


----------



## Tita Hunt (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Abiie on FB under Tita Hunt!!! And I would love to win this beautiful stroller because we have 4 little ones and use strollers ALL the time! We also go through them quickly....This has so many great features, like being able to change diapers in it and the zip bag by the handle. Plus, this green color is my husbands favorite color....he would WANT to push this cool looking thing! Thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## sindrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!

I am currently 8 months pregnant with my first baby. I would love to win this stroller because it would save me a LOT of money, especially when times are pretty tough for my family right now, and we have so many other things that we have to buy!

Thanks for this offer!


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

It's so versatile, and I love that it folds up so compact!


----------



## Tita Hunt (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Abiie on FB under Tita Hunt!!! And I would love to win this beautiful stroller because we have 4 little ones and use strollers ALL the time! We also go through them quickly....This has so many great features, like being able to change diapers in it and the zip bag by the handle. Plus, this green color is my husbands favorite color....he would WANT to push this cool looking thing! Thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## Maia Knowles (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Abiie on FB. Would love this stroller for baby#3! Are kids are 5 years each apart and would love this stroller!


----------



## LepprdQueen (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh this is too cool!! I would love to win one of these for my newborn! We have a gigantic pram that was a gift....I love it but it's so huge and impractical to throw in the trunk of my car on a whim or to pack up with us when we head off to my 11y/o's cross country meets - this would be perfect!!


----------



## kwucin35 (Apr 4, 2011)

Like Abiie on facebook!

I'd be excited to have an Abiie stroller because I just found out my older sister is pregnant with her first baby!


----------



## Melissa Cohen (Aug 26, 2011)

I would LOVE this carriage, and would love a brand new one to replace my much used hand me down for my baby girl


----------



## kindchen (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this contest before it ends! We are expecting our third after being sure we were done having kids, so we already gave away all our baby stuff. I love the changing table feature, and the stroller is super cute!

I liked Abiie on facebook!


----------



## Megan Phelps (Jun 28, 2011)

I would be totally stoked to win this stroller!!!!!


----------



## deidredavis (Aug 26, 2011)

I would LOVE a new stroller!!!


----------



## myoirene (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks like a great design--I love the idea of the lay flat feature!


----------



## joeycrowther (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband and I are always exploring the many local walking trails and helping our little guy discover nature but it is really hard to change diapers when we are in a canyon a long ways from the car. We would love to win this awesome stroller and take our adventuring to the next level!


----------



## francabu (Mar 31, 2011)

I am a single-mom of a 10 month old and I've been using a hand-me-down stroller that has seen better days so when I saw this giveaway I got sooooooo excited about having a new stroller! Especially one that is so cool! I love it that you can change the baby on it and that it folds so easily. Hope I win!


----------



## joeycrowther (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband and I are always exploring the many local walking trails and helping our little guy discover nature but it is really hard to change diapers when we are in a canyon a long ways from the car. We would love to win this awesome stroller and take our adventuring to the next level!


----------



## Jessica Harris (Jun 23, 2011)

Something new for a new addition  Sounds like a good enough reason to me


----------



## kwlstw (Aug 26, 2011)

I would LOVE this Abiie BabyDeck G2G stroller! It looks AMAZING!


----------



## EweeSweetie (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to win this! The stroller from the last baby is definitely not gonna work for the next one, so we're gonna need it!


----------



## Ihavefaith02 (Aug 26, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful! I love how it looks like it folds up to fit nicely in a tight space.

I liked Abiie on facebook.


----------



## madrereed (Aug 26, 2011)

We are expecting number 2! It would save us some serious pennies if we didn't have to buy a new stroller : )


----------



## mmjones (Apr 1, 2010)

I liked Abiie on facebook and I really want to win this! If you give me a portable changing station you giving me freedom with a new born, something I am desperate for with a summer born baby and toddler. The older one needs more time at the park (really more time every where, toddlers take things slow) and I need a better way to meet the babies needs and accommodate the the older child.


----------



## Walosi (Apr 26, 2003)

I love how there is a flat deck for diaper changes! It is something I have been looking for in a stroller. Also I am 5' but my husband is 6', it is nice to see this stroller could adjust to fit either one of us . He hates how his feet sometimes hit the back of other strollers and to avoid this he sometimes pushes with one hand while he walks beside. I don't think this would be a problem with an Abiie stroller. I am in love .

Walosi


----------



## aggieinsa99 (Aug 26, 2011)

A new stroller for our next baby would be great, as the first two wore out the old one. I love the diaper changing option.


----------



## BZMama (Aug 2, 2011)

Baby #2 is here and needs a ride. This one is awesome.


----------



## aggieinsa99 (Aug 26, 2011)

We'd love a new stroller for the next baby, as the first two wore out the one we have. What an awesome feature--diaper changing station.


----------



## punkyhomemaker (Aug 26, 2011)

I would be so excited to win this stroller since I am expecting our 4th little in the next couple of weeks. The changing pad position would be a lifesaver in some situations.


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

Liked Abiie on Facebook! This would be great as baby #3 is three weeks old and I'm feeling ready to get out and about (and walk off some baby weight).


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, how I would love to with this beauty! We have 4 little ones under the age of 6, and we are currently using an old stroller that has seen better days.... Thanks for the opportunity  Off to check you out on FB! Already a fan of Mothering on FB!


----------



## RootBeerMama (Aug 26, 2011)

I would LOVE to win this stroller! I have had a tricky pregnancy with this one (I'm due February 5th) and it would be a great treat to walk my little one around in this AWESOME stroller! Thank you so much for this giveaway!


----------



## NickiCapo (Aug 2, 2011)

We'd LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! to win this because it's functional, fun and funky!! and if that isn't descriptive enough, it's absolutely adorable. Baby girl #4 really should be rockin' in out as she's strolled around in such a cutie of a stroller. Don't ya think?!


----------



## bearandme (Jun 27, 2010)

Wonderful give away! I like Abiie and Mothering on Facebook. I would love to win this stroller for my lil' guy! I love going on walks w/ my family and dog everyday, if not multiple times a day! My current stroller is all wobbly and becoming unsafe. Thanks for the opportunity to win such an awesome stroller!


----------



## Marni Karaffa (May 13, 2011)

Would love the Abiie! Baby # 2 is using hand-me downs from three babies! A new, shiny ride for the walk to the sitter and to work would be sweet!


----------



## Marni Karaffa (May 13, 2011)

Would love the Abiie! Baby # 2 is using hand-me downs from three babies! A new, shiny ride for the walk to the sitter and to work would be sweet!


----------



## mksmith (Oct 7, 2009)

It would be a huge blessing for our family to win this stroller. DH and I will be first time parents and money is pretty tights due to new legislation in our state which made me take a pay cut (DH is finishing Grad. School)...I am so excited about being a mom and this stroller would be a super nice place to start!


----------



## Marni Karaffa (May 13, 2011)

Would love the Abiie! Baby # 2 is using hand-me downs from three babies! A new, shiny ride for the walk to the sitter and to work would be sweet!


----------



## Marni Karaffa (May 13, 2011)

Would love the Abiie! Baby # 2 is using hand-me downs from three babies! A new, shiny ride for the walk to the sitter and to work would be sweet!


----------



## jdsbrooklyn (Aug 26, 2011)

This would be an amazing stroller for our first baby who is due in October. We don't have a car and walk everywhere, so a quality stroller is key! Plus the built-in changing station is so unique! Thanks so much!


----------



## AAA6 (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great stroller! I'm trying to get back to walking since breaking my leg and this would be a great way to bring my little guy with me!


----------



## carlaluisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Abiie is liked on facebook. This would be amazing. Our stroller is broken and hubby has been out of work for 8 months so we can't afford a new one.


----------



## jsapalio (Jan 4, 2007)

I love this stroller. I would be excited to win this for my new baby on the way!


----------



## Marni Karaffa (May 13, 2011)

Would love the Abiie! Baby # 2 is using hand-me downs from three babies! A new, shiny ride for the walk to the sitter and to work would be sweet!


----------



## Marni Karaffa (May 13, 2011)

Would love the Abiie! Baby # 2 is using hand-me downs from three babies! A new, shiny ride for the walk to the sitter and to work would be sweet!


----------



## sallyrae17 (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to win this stroller! I just found out that I have another babe on the way and it would be great to have this as an option for my new babe and toddler.


----------



## nanobel (Aug 26, 2011)

I need to win this for my brother and sister-in-law who are having a baby in November. This would be awesome!


----------



## Sheilag07 (Aug 26, 2011)

My daughter would love to have this wonderful stroller to use for her first baby that is due in November. This is the exact stroller she has been wanting. She found one advertised on a website a few days ago and told me how much she would love to have one just like it but knew she couldn't afford it on her husbands military pay. We are trying to help as much as we can. If she won this she would be so very excited!! Thank you MDC for the opportunity to participate in this exciting contest!


----------



## mihicado (Mar 31, 2011)

We would love an Abiie stroller. We live in the City and walk everywhere. I love the design of the flat deck to nap and change diapers. So many times we've been stuck having to change our son on the floor. But with the Abiie, we will have clean changing surface!


----------



## phyleon (Aug 2, 2011)

My son Rufus would look great riding in this stroller! After a neighbor poured melted butter on my stroller because the baby was crying, I'd say we're in need of a new one. What better than this beautiful Abiie stroller? <3 Thank you!


----------



## stargirlmama (Aug 27, 2011)

That's awesome! I would love to win this!! I'm still using the stroller from my 1st baby


----------



## linzylou (Jul 26, 2006)

I would looove to have this stroller! It looks awesome!


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Liked on FB and expecting our first little one any day now. This would sure be helpful!


----------



## evmdwf (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd be thrilled to win this. I'm a pregnant midwife and will be on the go quite a bit with the new baby.


----------



## marib (Dec 3, 2010)

I need this stroller to replace my ancient one!


----------



## Erica Lea (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to win this for my little Miss Charli, we have been traveling like marsupials for some time now, but she thoroughly enjoys a stroll in the stroller from time to time, and we just have one of those ten dollar umbrella strollers : ( Thank you for such an amazing giveaway!!!! <3 LOVE AND LIGHT!


----------



## Erica Lea (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to win this for my little Miss Charli, we have been traveling like marsupials for some time now, but she thoroughly enjoys a stroll in the stroller from time to time, and we just have one of those ten dollar umbrella strollers : ( Thank you for such an amazing giveaway!!!! LOVE AND LIGHT!


----------



## Erica Lea (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to win this for my little Miss Charli, we have been traveling like marsupials for some time now, but she thoroughly enjoys a stroll in the stroller from time to time, and we just have one of those ten dollar umbrella strollers : ( Thank you for such an amazing giveaway!!!! LOVE AND LIGHT!


----------



## Erica Lea (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to win this for my little Miss Charli, we have been traveling like marsupials for some time now, but she thoroughly enjoys a stroll in the stroller from time to time, and we just have one of those ten dollar umbrella strollers : ( Thank you for such an amazing giveaway!!!! LOVE AND LIGHT!


----------



## Erica Lea (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to win this for my little Miss Charli, we have been traveling like marsupials for some time now, but she thoroughly enjoys a stroll in the stroller from time to time, and we just have one of those ten dollar umbrella strollers : ( Thank you for such an amazing giveaway!!!! LOVE AND LIGHT!


----------



## patricegonzales (Jul 20, 2007)

Due any day now with #3 and have yet to get a stroller....this one looks great!


----------



## Talena Krull (May 13, 2011)

I would love to win this for baby # 3 due in a few weeks! Looks like a great stroller and my current one doesn't hold the baby's new carseat!


----------



## missagurl123 (Aug 27, 2011)

As a new mommy and always on the go with being in the military this stroller would be amazing!! The changing deck, so ingenious!! I change my daughter on the seat in my car a lot of times when on the road or out and about. Being able to win one of these fabulous strollers would be wonderful!!


----------



## miztanner (Aug 27, 2011)

we would LOVE this stroller for our baby boy and walks around our little mountain town!


----------



## aammoco (Aug 9, 2011)

A stroller I can change a diaper on? FANTASTIC  I hate the inevitable grubby public bathroom changing table...


----------



## Earthmama97 (Dec 29, 2005)

With four kiddos I still use my stroller quite a bit. The one stroller we have has gotten very worn and is covered in stains. I would LOVE to have something nice and new with all the great options this one has!


----------



## wafflefish (Aug 27, 2011)

I want one because its green


----------



## kittenbritches (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Elias28*
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> ...


The contest did officially close yesterday at 6 pacific, right? And is it one entry per person? I'm glad I got mine in on time!!


----------



## MOMMYSINCE2008 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know what you mean Kitten. I wonder win they will announce the winner. Best of luck to you hun!


----------

